# Cocktail Attire



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I have an event this coming Monday that requires cocktail attire, and I am planning on wearing some variation of the following. Any thoughts or suggestions?

Charcoal gray suit
Solid/muted shirt, spread collar, white/pink/or blue
Simple, darkly colored tie. Possibly with a micro pattern/glen plaid.
Black PTBs.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Wear the pink shirt!


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Personally, I'd scrap the charcoal grey suit. You've got plenty of time to wear that in the office. I'd go with muted dark pattern sportcoat.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

"Cocktail attire" conjures up images of '60s cocktail parties to me: Things like plaid sport coats, light shirt with no tie, and dark solid trousers.

Maybe you could lose the tie and try a contrasting coat? Just something to consider, YMMV, etc.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I"m pretty sure most people would think "cocktail attire" means a dark suit and nice tie for men; probably with a white shirt.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

*Starting with what you have stated*

as your basis of the charcoal suit, I would wear the pink shirt and a burgundy tie with a medium blue figure, pattern, etc.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I"m pretty sure most people would think "cocktail attire" means a dark suit and nice tie for men; probably with a white shirt.


"Cocktail attire" to most people now is the same thing you'd wear to a kegger. :crazy:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> Wear the pink shirt!


+ 1 for the pink shirt. I think the gray suit's a good idea. And, right now at least, my incliniation is for a solid colored knit tie. I don't know why, a flight a fancy perhaps.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Although, I don't know that I'd say knit tie for a spread collar, so scratch that probably.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Coleman said:


> Although, I don't know that I'd say knit tie for a spread collar, so scratch that probably.


If it's good enough for Bond, it's good enough for you: 









That being said, I like dark suit/white shirt/dark tie for evening engagements. Same thinking as a tuxedo (which is true evening attire), applied to the lounge suit. See this link.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

So after I mentioned a pink spread collar shirt, I realized I didn't own one. On my way out of the office I stopped by Press in search of one. Of course, all they had were BDs.

So, I asked Mark to point out all of the spread collar shirts they had in my size. I chose this:

https://img197.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo115k.jpg

It's a pink windowpane on a white base. Modified spread, barrel cuff.

While I in no way need ties, I decided to take a look. I wanted something bold, since the shirt and suit are going to be fairly subdued.

Here is what I ended up with:

https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo117y.jpg

Admittedly it's bold, but it looks great in person and will look fantastic under charcoal. For what it's worth, the event is hosted by my company and a large fashion magazine. A little edge should be OK.

I'll be sure to post pictures at the event.

What do you think?


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Jovan - I would love to use the plaid sports coat I got at the BB warehouse sale in September, but I've been too busy (lazy) to take it to Paul Winston. I keep meaning to make it over there, but I always run out of time during the day. I guess now that he's open on weekends I can make a run for it.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Reds & Tops said:


> What do you think?


Looks great, R&T.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Cocktail attire for me usually means pajamas, or the day's OCBD with a pair of pajama bottoms.

Where do I go in such a get-up? Nowhere. Everyday is cocktail day at my house.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Reds & Tops -- I'm curious why you searched out a spread collar shirt specifically. Is the because of the fashion types you'll see at the event? (By the way, the shirt looks beautiful.)


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

*I think you have it solved ....*

The pink in the shirt will look great with the suit and the bold tie works for your purpose. The shirt will also be great with other more subdued ties later.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

There's something in my head that tells me a spread collar shirt is a little more formal than a button down. I don't know where it came from, or why, but it's there. 

Glad your a fan.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

R&T,
Consider tassel loafers and PS


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Reds & Tops said:


> I have an event this coming Monday that requires cocktail attire, and I am planning on wearing some variation of the following. Any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> Charcoal gray suit
> Solid/muted shirt, spread collar, white/pink/or blue
> ...


I love it when an invitation comes with ambiguous - or no - dress instructions. In those occasions I usually fall back to my grey slacks, white BD, navy blazer and black oxfords. A knitted tie looks good and can be removed if necessary.

BTW, excellent choice. It's nice to see a forum member embrace British trad.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Reds & Tops said:


> So after I mentioned a pink spread collar shirt, I realized I didn't own one. On my way out of the office I stopped by Press in search of one. Of course, all they had were BDs.
> 
> So, I asked Mark to point out all of the spread collar shirts they had in my size. I chose this:
> 
> ...


Excellent combo R&T, also the shirt is lovely.. I do adore my OCBD's but it is of course nice to have options.. :icon_smile:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Fantastic combo, R&T!


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen. 

Mac - I will definitely be wearing a PS. Likely a white linen razor edge. I was considering tassel loafers, but the only pair I have are brown. Perhaps that will work...?


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Cocktail attire for me usually means pajamas, or the day's OCBD with a pair of pajama bottoms.
> 
> Where do I go in such a get-up? Nowhere. Everyday is cocktail day at my house.


This is the correct answer.

The outfit the OP has put together looks great! I don't think brown tassels will look right, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Cocktail attire for me usually means pajamas, or the day's OCBD with a pair of pajama bottoms.
> 
> Where do I go in such a get-up? Nowhere. Everyday is cocktail day at my house.


This is the correct answer.

The outfit the OP has put together looks great! I don't think brown tassels will look right, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

R&T - Like the shirt and tie combo. It is nice to mix up looks with different collars.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

There is nothing ambiguous about "cocktail attire". For men, it's the same as "business attire", if perhaps a bit more formal: dark suit, conservative tie, conservative shoes. The main difference is for the ladies. Women can wear a business suit for business attire, but cocktail attire generally means a cocktail dress. 

JB

PS: Reds, looks great.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

*Heading out the door...*

Thanks everyone for the kudos. Here's the final product, in case I can't get my hands on any shots from the event tonight.

https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo116z.jpg

https://img689.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo118f.jpg


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking great.

By the by, you look a tad like Pete Campbell on Mad Men.

JB


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

Bravo on the tie selection. I would bag the clasp for a party; it seems to interrupt the pattern of the tie.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice, although the tie might be a bit sporty for a cocktail party...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

R&T,
Very nicely done!


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Well done and I second Joe Tradly's Pete Campbell comment.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> Looking great.
> 
> By the by, you look a tad like Pete Campbell on Mad Men.
> 
> JB


But hopefully much less of a jerk! 

Good choice with the tie.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. The evening consisted at cocktails, a awards presentation, followed by dinner. A bit broader than just a cocktail party.

I hear what you are saying about the clasp, but I'm addicted to it. I can't wear a tie without one now.

On a higher note, I was seated across from the lovely Andie MacDowell and her daughter Rainey. Lovely women and fantastic dinner table mates.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I like the clip R&T, great outfit.


Interesting picture of Mrs. MacDowell I remember when I was a kid and I saw Groundhog Day on video I had a huge crush on her.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks TBS for the compliment and reminding me that she was in GHD. Great flick.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Reds & Tops said:


> Thanks everyone. The evening consisted at cocktails, a awards presentation, followed by dinner. A bit broader than just a cocktail party.
> 
> I hear what you are saying about the clasp, but I'm addicted to it. I can't wear a tie without one now.
> 
> On a higher note, I was seated across from the lovely Andie MacDowell and her daughter Rainey. Lovely women and fantastic dinner table mates.


I almost never go without a tie clip either, especially for dinner. They are handy and stylish. Keep doing it!


----------

